
Video of Michael Arrington interviewing Mark Zuckerberg at TechCrunch40 - eugenet
http://uk.intruders.tv/TechCrunch40-Michael-Arrington-interviews-Mark-Zuckerberg_a213.html
======
stillmotion
I believe all his fundamentals are there, but I don't think he knows how to
confront the audience, and Michael himself. If you notice, his hands are
always on his knees and he is always leaning forward and looking nervous. I
believe he is a great guy, but he needs some work in public speaking. It would
help his business connections a lot more.

~~~
gqgy
i think him and his team have done a great job with facebook. although he does
lack on the public speaking front, he does compensate for it. bill g. was once
just an inarticulate, uncharismatic, scrawny geek, but numbers show that he
hasn't done too bad for himself.

------
colortone
Z is soooo awkward. Ripe for parody.

